# Where do you get your wood



## donald1127 (Dec 23, 2014)

I need to get some wood


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 73631


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

treefork said:


> images (29).jpg


beat me to it


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Go to a lumber yard or home improvement check out websites or go make naturals


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

strip clubs,


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Jessica alba


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Byudzai we all remember where u get ur wood from those white pants lol J/K buddy lmao sorry I cud not resist lol


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

For me---the green section on the right side of the image.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Lacumo said:


> US.jpg For me---the green section on the right side of the image.


For me right in that green area in that mitten surrounded by water


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

It is very nice to see we all have our minds in the gutter where it belongs ;- )

wll


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

True, Wll, and since this has little if anything to do with slingshots, it's going to General Off Topic. Carry on, guys.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 73725


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

It just shows up every morning.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Go to a shop that makes custom cabinets and ask for pieces of scrap hard wood. They just throw that stuff away. Look for maple, hickory, ash, etc. Pass on the soft wood.

When you see a landscape/tree service cutting down or trimming a tree stop and ask if they will cut a few forks for you. It's a ten second job with their chainsaw.

Don't cut forks from the apple tree in the front yard of the local Chief of Police!


----------

